# Score Prediction: Utah Jazz at Dallas Mavericks



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Score Prediction Rules:*
http://www.basketballforum.com/dallas-mavericks/342417-score-prediction-rules.html

*Leaderboard:*
Melo4life - 68 points
xray - 66 points
Drgnsmke1 - 59 points
Croco - 52 points
Tersk - 51 points
Saint Baller - 45 points
Edwardcyh - 28 points
mavsmania41 - 20 points
Dr. Suess - 11 point
76767 - 11 points
Pain5155 - 11 points
Jabba1 - 10 points
Helvius - 9 points
Ninjatune - 8 points
Ronna_Meade21 - 6 points
Jet - 6 points
Tempe85 - 2 points
Bruindre - 1 point


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Utah - 94
Dallas-102

Dirk 27 points
Dirk 12 rebounds
Stackhouse 6 assists

I was thinking about a new game for the playoffs. I thought that we can all choose a team, who we think would win, only one person per team, and your team is your pass to the championship. So if your team loses and is out of the playoffs, then your out. But if your team wins the championship then you win.... haven't thought of a prize, because there isn't much you can do with it, maybe a nice sum of eBux or something. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Utah - 98
Dallas -110

Points: Dirk 29
Rebounds: Dirk 9
Assists: Howard 8


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

melo4life said:


> I was thinking about a new game for the playoffs. I thought that we can all choose a team, who we think would win, only one person per team, and your team is your pass to the championship. So if your team loses and is out of the playoffs, then your out. But if your team wins the championship then you win.... haven't thought of a prize, because there isn't much you can do with it, maybe a nice sum of eBux or something.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not enough playoff teams, imo. But how about brackets - see who gets the series right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Not enough playoff teams, imo. But how about brackets - see who gets the series right?


oooooh..... that sounds much better.

A playoff bracket for us.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

okay, so every one that you get correct you get like 5 points or something?? and then we can add up the score while we are going. Is that what you mean??


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas: 99
Utah: 103

Jason Terry: 25 points
Diop: 8 rebounds
Terry: 6 assists


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gotta get through this tornado warning first...:chill:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Woohoo Tornado.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Points - Dirk 24
Rebounds - Dirk 10
Assists - Jet 5

I've given up on the triple double dream

And how bout that Tornando? hahaha.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*End Stats*
Utah - 104
Dallas - 89

Dirk 23 points
Dirk/Diop 4 rebounds (not very good)
Harris 8 assists
*
Leaderboard*

Melo4life - 75 points(+7)
xray - 66 points
Tersk - 60 points(+9)
Drgnsmke1 - 59 points
Saint Baller - 53 points(+8)
Croco - 52 points
Edwardcyh - 28 points
mavsmania41 - 20 points
Pain5155 - 18 points(+7)
Dr. Suess - 11 point
76767 - 11 points
Jabba1 - 10 points
Helvius - 9 points
Ninjatune - 8 points
Ronna_Meade21 - 6 points
Jet - 6 points
Tempe85 - 2 points
Bruindre - 1 point

*I need some more feedback for the game I might create for the playoffs, cause I haven't got enough people to like it yet, only about 3 people so far, need a few more.*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like xray's idea.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

melo4life said:


> okay, so every one that you get correct you get like 5 points or something?? and then we can add up the score while we are going. Is that what you mean??


Yeah, that's fine.

All complete brackets must be posted by the start of playoff competition. I'm not sure if you want to award winning picks only, or get more detailed like picking teams and games: i.e. Mavs in 5, etc.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay so you want me to post a thread, and then edit it when we know the exact playoff picture?? and would you be able to help out, cause I'm not 100% sure how it's going to run.


----------

